# The death (and birth!) of a hairdo!



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

So, this is what I woke up to this morning, and every morning for the past several months. 










Little did I know by the end of today it would all change. We've been working towards a big and beautiful, all-white Scandi. However, the brush-load has just become too much for us. Maybe at a later time in Lumi's life when she's grown to love grooming more. It's just a bit too much for her now so I've decided to call it off. : ( I'm sad about that, but the adorableness of her new trim is definitely helping! 

First, we got to play with COLOR again!! If you have boy dogs, you may want to cover their eyes. Here's Lumi doing an awfully saucy shake before drying off.










All fluffed, ready for the new cut, and Lumi says "Bring it on!"










I had too many pics for one post, so I'll split it here. The reveal in the next post! Sorry, if that's evil of me... ; )


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Shocking, isn't it? Also a little surprising to find Lumi did, in fact, have a neck under all that fluff!










Overall, I think she likes it!










Maybe even enough to flirt..










Lumi says "A lady would never conduct herself in such a fashion."










"Good thing I ain't a lady!"










But she can be persuaded to be demure.










And here's a view of her new, low-maintenance body.










I'd like to grow her legs into a Japanese flare. As big as possible, short of needing frequent brushing. I'd like this to just be a wash-n-go style for Lumi. : ) I'm also going to grow her into a carrot tail. Hope you've enjoyed seeing Lumi's new 'do! Sorry I can never pick a reasonable amount of pictures. I just love them all! I even have to throw in this last one! : P


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

She is precious!


----------



## Dawnsohma (Jan 24, 2013)

to cute!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I love them all


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Adorable! Love her little fluffy ears! I envy you getting rid of all that hair!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

A little girl's dream dog... so cute.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I covered Leroy's eyes for that one picture of her shaking the water off!

Hm, flare legs, carrot tail?! I need to walk Lumi and Leroy together stat!!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you, everyone!! : ) Tokipoke, I know! In the standing body shot she looks *just* like Leroy! I'm actually pretty proud of myself that I figured out how to do the short tuck up and where to start the flaring on the back legs. Well, at least I hope I did it right! We'll see as they grow out!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Adorable! She looks like an Easter Egg with the color 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I just love Lumi's 'Easter' look! Just needs two Easter bows and an official picture for Easter cards! CUTE CUTE CUTE!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

She looks like pink and blue cotton candy, very sweet little lady.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

she does look cute! I love the one with her tongue sticking out! lol


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Cotton candy Poodle! Love the look!


----------



## Everline (Mar 1, 2013)

Ohhhh, so much fun! How ADORABLE!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

An image of eating cotton candy at the LA County Fair popped into my mind.  She's all ready for easter.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Lumi looks sweeter than Easter M&M's taste! That is one colorfully cute little poodle girl.:girl:


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

She looks wonderful in her new do!


----------



## McKay (Feb 19, 2011)

I really <3 Lumi!! She is full of personality! thanks for sharing her!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

HAHAHAHA! AWESOME!!! 

I'm usually more a fan of the super bright colours but wow, even the soft gentle colours add so much to sweet Lumi! You've sure perfected that donut kind of muzzle! Lumi OWNS that look! 

Rebecca


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness, just way too cute!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I love it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Nov 18, 2012)

she's so cute


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

There is no such thing as too many Lumi pictures. Love her new look. Adorable.


----------

